# signets Firefox sur safari



## manustyle (29 Avril 2005)

Je trouve Safari 2 beaucoup plus rapide que Firefox.

Je voudrais donc importer tous mes signets de Firefox vers Safari. Mais est-ce possible ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Je me suis posé la question et n'ai pas su trouver la réponse sur le forum. Par contre, en fouillant dans le répertoire bibliothèque, Application Support, firefox, etc... on trouve un fichier htm généré automatiquement : il s'agit de signets qu'il suffit d'importer par la fonction de safari.

Je suis content d'avoir trouvé comme un grand garçon.

Ce switch vers safari semble aller à l'encontre de la logique, sauf si on considère que la Migty Mouse rend feurenard inutilisable (défilement horizontal interpreté comme navigation dans les pages) ...


----------



## Goupil99 (5 Septembre 2005)

Sous Firefox tu fais menu fichier / exporter les marque-pages, et tu choisis le format "safari". Sous Safiri, tu choisis importer et c'est bon.


----------

